# AEB on EOS R



## jeanluc (Oct 9, 2018)

I just read the manual for the EOS R. I was disappointed to see that AEB is only for 3 shots. That’s a throwback to my old 5d2.

I AEB my landscapes with a 5 shot burst from +2 to -2 routinely. I have found that especially with moving water you never know which one will hit it. You could adjust the exposure comp and still cover the range with 6 shots, like I used to. But I was sure glad to not have to do this anymore with the 5d3 and 4.

Otherwise, it looks like a great landscape camera. I preordered the control ring adapter, and was going to go for the body too soon.

It may make sense to wait a few months until firmware is updated, price drops a bit, and maybe details of the next one will emerge. 

Can’t wait to hear how people like it!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a low level FF, and Canon limits the features. The pro model for $4,000 will have 5 AEB steps.


The 6DMII is also low Level FF and it has the ability to Setup 3, 5 or 7 shots for AEB bracketing. When Canon wants to make believe us that this EOS R is on 5D Level, than thy shouldn't really leave out such small features. That's disappointing.
I'm currently not in the market for an EOS R, but as a camera aimed at still photographers (especially landscpe photogs) it is a shame not to have it.
I was waiting long time to have this feature as my 40D and my 5DMII only had this 3 shot AEB bracketing. The 5DMIII was not an Option for me. For this feature alone it was too expensive for me when I had no need for the more sophisticated AF system. I got a 6DMII recently and was glad to have more than 3 shots AEB bracketing. I'm not willing to go back in this regard.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 10, 2018)

OP: You are mistaken. Please read page 544 of the EOS R's user's manual. You can set for up to 7 bracketed shots.


----------



## jeanluc (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks!

You are right, I missed that totally, my bad. (In my defense I was reading while working out LOL)...BUT...I am sure glad is has it, as it is a big convenience for what I do.

I agree the Pro FF ML will probably be what we are used to in 5D bodies, but who knows when that will come out, so I think I will go for this one. Then when the big boy comes out, I will get one of those (if it is a hi-res body) and I guess for landscapes I'll be mirrorless by default.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2018)

I have only bracketed shots a few times, usually, its not a practical option. I did use the feature during the solar eclipse, and at totality, it locked up my camera by trying to take a 5 minute exposure or something like that, so I missed the totality.


----------

